# Final Fantasy XIII no longer PS3 exclusive



## hanman (Jul 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sorry, Sony. The Xbox 360 is finally going to get a blockbuster RPG. Square has announced at the Microsoft press conference that Final Fantasy XIII is going to be released on Xbox 360 the same day as PS3 in North America and Europe. What a huge coup for Microsoft, and what a great piece of news for Xbox 360 owners who also happen to be great console RPG lovers.



Source

New Trailer


----------



## Xuio (Jul 14, 2008)

If Sony won't get FF7 remake on PS3, Xbox360 is looking very good.


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 14, 2008)

360 is where it's at, exclusives are a thing of the past.... Not really.
Thank God, I'm jumping the boat for a 360 and not a PS3.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, at this point, its looking like X360 will dominate this generation of consoles. Getting one as soon as the price drop hits, lol.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, I have no reason to get a Playstation 3 anymore, since I've already beat MGS4 at a friend's. Metal Gear, Kingdom Hearts, and the alleged Final Fantasy 7 remake aren't enough.


----------



## Jax (Jul 14, 2008)

I've decided: I'm getting a 360!


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have no reason to get a Playstation 3 anymore, since I've already beat MGS4 at a friend's. Metal Gear, *Kingdom Hearts*, and the alleged Final Fantasy 7 remake aren't enough.


Kingdom Hearts 3 hasn't been really confirmed, so you could even expect it on Wii.

The alleged FF7 remake won't probably ever come out, and if it comes out, it won't be a PS3 exclusive. 
They switched FFXIII from exclusive to multiplatform because they were expecting low sales if it came out only on PS3, so they won't probably destroy their money-made-game occasion (FF7 remake) by doing it as a PS3 exclusive (if it ever comes out).

The only thing that I want now it's MGS4... I hope that Konami will port it on 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And please don't say "it's a PS3 exclusive, it won't ever be ported to 360", because FFXIII was one too


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm trying to decide myself on a 360 or a PS3. I was getting a PS3 for FFXIII (though I want FFXII Versus) but now that its on 360..


----------



## Carnivean (Jul 14, 2008)

Is there like, actual proof? It's been said before that it was coming and those times were denied by SE.


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 14, 2008)

A proof of FXIII for 360...?  They showed a trailer during the press conference and a person from Square officially announced it. >_>


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 14, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Gaisuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha nice. Less and less reason to get a PS3. I want MGS 4 though. Exclusive titles for 360 or PS3 is useless because the developer will lose money on it no matter what.


----------



## Seraph (Jul 14, 2008)

Less reason for me to get a PS3 now, but whatever Team ICO pulls out will probably be enough reason for me to buy a PS3.  Hopefully 360's new system update won't have some kind of flashing detection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's still Sony's and Nintendo's conferences to go.  I don't see why people think 360 games are the only games that can be announced...(although the other conferences could end up sucking)


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 14, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> I've decided: I'm getting a 360!


Mii tew!!!

Should I get the arcade one or the premium one? I don't want the Elite as I'm saving money and I'm planning to connect it to my monitor, therefore I don't need the component cable and get the VGA one instead.

With the Arcade, I can just buy a hard drive for it.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm still a bit hesitant. If they announce MGS4 for 360, I'm sold but for now, I'm just debating. It could go either way for me.


----------



## Nottulys (Jul 14, 2008)

It kinda pisses me off, but I own all 3 consoles, I just didnt want my bro to be able to get it...bastard.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> It kinda pisses me off, but I own all 3 consoles, I just didnt want my bro to be able to get it...bastard.


The best reason I can ever find for console exclusives. It really gives bragging rights when someone is trying to trash talk you about your system.


----------



## Carnivean (Jul 14, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> A proof of FXIII for 360...?  They showed a trailer during the press conference and a person from Square officially announced it. >_>



Is there a recording of this or something?


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2008)

Carnivean said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChaosBoi (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't really care either way since I already own a PS3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . All I know is, I probably won't be getting a 360, at least not with my own money anyway. My older bro will probably be the one getting one since he was the one who bought us a PS3.


----------



## da_head (Jul 14, 2008)

RIP ps3. wow i'd never thought this would happen rofl.
can the 360 even run ff xiii? i guess that means they have to tone down the graphics :S
so much for unlocking ps3 potential


----------



## Overwhelming (Jul 14, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> A proof of FXIII for 360...?  They showed a trailer during the press conference and a person from Square officially announced it. >_>



That "person" is Square Enix's president


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 14, 2008)

I really think that Square isn't that stupid...

Yes, it's going to be launched on 360, but I really don't think that they won't tri-release it... I pray for a Wii version!


----------



## Endogene (Jul 14, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> I really think that Square isn't that stupid...
> 
> Yes, it's going to be launched on 360, but I really don't think that they won't tri-release it... I pray for a Wii version!



you could pray a lot then, off shoots yes, "real" FF no


----------



## da_head (Jul 14, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> I pray for a Wii version!



keep praying


----------



## deez_nutz (Jul 14, 2008)

UTTER DEVASTATION!!!


----------



## Seraph (Jul 14, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> RIP ps3. wow i'd never thought this would happen rofl.
> can the 360 even run ff xiii? i guess that means they have to tone down the graphics :S
> so much for unlocking ps3 potential


Again, Sony conference tomorrow.(and again, it could still suck though)


----------



## martin88 (Jul 14, 2008)

That's bad news for PS3.


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 14, 2008)

i'm higly annoyed about this annoucment.


----------



## Monkey01 (Jul 14, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> I really think that Square isn't that stupid...
> 
> Yes, it's going to be launched on 360, but I really don't think that they won't tri-release it... I pray for a Wii version!


I sure hope it won't. Just buy a damn PS3 if you want to play FF13. A big part of Final Fantasies (from part 7) are the graphics and you shouldn't be satisfied with a downgraded version with shitty graphics 'compensated' by waving controls.

By the way, FF usually has a lot of cutscenes, and now we have HD1080P and shit like that, isn't Blu-Ray actually quite handy for a new FF game? Won't the DVD Double Layer of the 360 limit the storage space too much?


----------



## Tanas (Jul 14, 2008)

This is great news, now I dont have to buy a PS3


----------



## Trolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Haha, Sony got screwed over. That was my last reason for wanting a PS3. I'm all over the 360 now, after that amazing conference.

Also, an original single-player Square-Enix RPG for the PC?! I never thought the day would come.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Jul 14, 2008)

for all the gbatempers and 360 owners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't own a ps3 and i can't afford for one right now so i will njoy ff13 for my xbox.
Now if only konami would release metal gear solid 4 to xbox i would be in heaven


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2008)

Monkey01 said:
			
		

> By the way, FF usually has a lot of cutscenes, and now we have HD1080P and shit like that, isn't Blu-Ray actually quite handy for a new FF game? Won't the DVD Double Layer of the 360 limit the storage space too much?


Well, it will probably come on more than a DVD DL, like Blue Dragon.


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 14, 2008)

I wonder if this could be a reason for the supposed difficulties for Versus XIII.  Oh well less reason for me to get a PS3.


----------



## da_head (Jul 14, 2008)

man, sony better pull off some amazing shit tmr lol, or they're screwed


EDIT: wait. there's two final fantasy's xiii isn't there? which one is this, and what about the other one?


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 14, 2008)

This is Final Fantasy XIII, we might see something about Final Fantasy Versus XIII which is still a PS3 exclusive, as far as we know, tomorrow.


----------



## Trolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow, everyone seems to be on the same wavelength here lol.
I seriously think Microsoft have this nailed. I hate to admit the money-grabbers can be successful, but that presentation was a winner.
They've nailed the casual audience well and truly (it's just a matter of advertising from here on out).
EyeToy rip-off - Check
Singstar rip-off - Check
Mii rip-off - Check

Yep, they have it nailed.
Oh, not to mention all the media they have now, tons of movies, tons of music, and plenty of XBLA titles. They've practically done a 360 (hehe, nice pun) with the dashboard, which looks immense IMO.
Just everything in there was pure win. Except the lack of PC announcements of course, though the announcement of an SE RPG on the PC meant I just didn't care any more.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 14, 2008)

IT'S OVER. THE PS3 IS FINISHED.

I just lost one of the good reasons to buy a ps3.

Well, thank god the 360 is having a price cut....

Also, I'm LOLing at the PS3 fanboys who are all over this...


----------



## Maverick_z (Jul 14, 2008)

Sony just basically went down the toilet with this announcement


----------



## DarkCamui (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks Square Enix now I get to play the game for free on my flashed Xbox 360, damn backstabbers. Remember Hiroshima and Nagasaki lol


----------



## hanman (Jul 14, 2008)

New Trailer


----------



## science (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, but the PS3 version will have 3D trophies for this game! It will obviously outsell the 360 version. Square are dum dums


----------



## science (Jul 14, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> _The announcement was heard all around the world: Final Fantasy XIII on Xbox 360? No way! Well, today's Square Enix E3 press conference clarified a few details. First: Final Fantasy XIII is still a PS3-exclusive ... at least in Japan. According to Kotaku, Square Enix exec Shinji Hashimoto told reporters: "I think you are right [in assuming that (the Xbox 360 version) is not coming out in Japan.]" It will only appear on Xbox 360 in English-speaking territories.
> 
> In addition, Final Fantasy XIII will release in Japan first -- and then will be localized for the international audience. That means Japanese gamers will enjoy FFXIII on PS3 long before the rest of the world will see it go multiplatform. _


----------



## EarthBound (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm still getting the PS3 version =D


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a move Sony did to retain at least the Japanese market, it's just a smart Microsoft and SE move 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





360 games in Japan sell like crap, so it was better for them to not port it to the 360. That would only be a waste of money


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Final Fantasy Versus XIII is also still ps3 exclusive

http://www.joystiq.com/2008/07/14/final-fa...versus-xiii-st/


----------



## science (Jul 14, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not sure about that... this could have been the big boost the 360 needed in Japan. The Japanese love the FF series


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But they don't love 360s


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 14, 2008)

I wonder how many PS3 owners are actually upset they can't brag about FFXIII to their 360 friends.


----------



## science (Jul 14, 2008)

But they could learn to love it if it has Final Fantasy! 

There is a guy who has neither PS3 or 360, and he really wants to play this game, he doesn't give a shit about any other games. Chances are, he is gonna get the 360 over the PS3 due to the fact that it costs less. But now he only has the option of a PS3. I think it would have helped MS in Japan. But on the other hand, if there is more PS3s in Japan than 360s already, it is a smart move. But it really is a double edged sword


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> But they could learn to love it if it has Final Fantasy!
> 
> There is a guy who has neither PS3 or 360, and he really wants to play this game, he doesn't give a shit about any other games. Chances are, he is gonna get the 360 over the PS3 due to the fact that it costs less. But now he only has the option of a PS3. I think it would have helped MS in Japan. But on the other hand, if there is more PS3s in Japan than 360s already, it is a smart move. But it really is a double edged sword


Well, yeah. But there's an higher chance that he would still probably get a PS3, seeing it has a lot more Japanese games on it than a 360, even if a 360 costs less. 

And yes, PS3 outsold 360 in Japan by something like 3 to 1 >_>


----------



## Endogene (Jul 14, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> I wonder how many PS3 owners are actually upset they can't brag about FFXIII to their 360 friends.



about 2/3 of them i guess


----------



## Maverick_z (Jul 14, 2008)

well as of right now there's only one thing thing keeping PS3 owners happy and that is the PS3 exclusive that is MGS4. And now knowing that FFXIII which was to be a PS3 exclusive isn't no more bragging


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, lucky me that Dad has a 360.  Arcade, but it's his so I won't get my paws on it anyway.  =P

By the time it's out, I'd have moved out completely so it's a lost cause either way.


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm gonna import Japanese version of FF13, and then when it gets localized in North America I'll have a choice between PS3 and 360 versions.

But seriously though, FF12 localization took over half a year. I'm not gonna sit and wait 7 months so that I can play FF13 on my 360 when the only reason I started learning Japanese was to play Final Fantasy in the first place.


----------



## hanman (Jul 15, 2008)

Endogene said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Prime (Jul 15, 2008)

Sucks to be a sony fanboy.

I can't wait untill FF XIII, it looks great.


----------



## Costello (Jul 15, 2008)

Thats good news to me.
Never liked FF games, but this one might be the one... the trailer was amazing!

Now keep them coming! I'm talking MGS4 of course


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 15, 2008)

I was about to buy PS3 last 2 weeks. If Sony doesn't have something to strike back, I'll be glad that I didn't buy the PS3.


----------



## Giangsta (Jul 15, 2008)

i don't know why but i am absolutely shattered...

I was really hoping it would be an exclusive....


----------



## test84 (Jul 15, 2008)

I read it 10 times and I cant believe it.

And the PS3 shall tremble ... EVEN MORE!!

Where are those PS3 fanboys singing about buying PS3 for Final xiii ! 

lolCatz!


----------



## hksrb25s14 (Jul 15, 2008)

Didn't Konami Pull something like this??? I mean with MGS4 with trailers and all (being on 360, and not having the only on PS3 words), and it ended up being on PS3,  My feeling is that SE is doing the samething so that SONY would dump a crap load of money for it tobe only on PS3.  I don't care, I own both systems, and in the end,  the system with the Wireless internet wins (not buying an extra wireless hardware for $90 some (xboc) and surely not going to pay for Xbox live)


----------



## Commander (Jul 15, 2008)

Well who cares at the end of the day Final Fantasy is a terrible franchise of boring repetitive games, and when all is said and done the PC will prevail.


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Prime (Jul 16, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

>








 Nice one.


----------



## Mentz (Jul 16, 2008)

Xuio said:
			
		

> If Sony won't get FF7 remake on PS3, Xbox360 is looking very good.



FF7 will never have a remake...
Final fantasy creators and stuff go away from square enix (last ff was ffIX) and now they don't know how to handle all the FF7 stuff... (from an interview of an important man in Square-enix..)
Infact they are only creating a lot of FF7 spin-off...

If FFXIII is no longer a SONY esclusive, maybe at Square can earn a little bit more money...


----------



## Maverick_z (Jul 16, 2008)

i don't know if this shows up but this says it all


----------



## Prime (Jul 17, 2008)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> i don't know if this shows up but this says it all



if you don't get it, that is meant to be a joke


----------



## lookout (Jul 22, 2008)

FFXIII is no longer a SONY exclusive... *but Wait!* there a also Final Fantasy Versus XIII exclusive for PS3?


----------



## The Teej (Jul 22, 2008)

lookout said:
			
		

> FFXIII is no longer a SONY exclusive... *but Wait!* there a also Final Fantasy Versus XIII exclusive for PS3?



Yes. For now, FF Versus XIII is a PS3 worldwide exclusive.


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 22, 2008)

I dont even like final fantasy, the last time i played it was 7, on the PC with my new voodoo 3d-fx card... though i must admit i really liked that one! So I honestly dont care if it comes out on 360, i wont buy it.
I never liked playstation 1, once i noticed the pc could do 3d-acceleration i invested in a graphics card and spent the next few years (...till N64 ...then till Dreamcast) playing PC, hence i missed the first installment of Metal Gear Solid at that time (Finished it on the PS2 eventually). 
Always been a PC gamer since my 486 with a turbo button on the front (it worked too!), though the NES popped my cherry so to speak. The lack of competition and the decision by sega to throw in the towel during round 2 (Rnd1 ->_Saturn vs. PS1_, Rnd2 ->_Dreamcast vs PS2_) produced a Sony dominated era so to speak. Hence a lot of younger gamers out there are under the illusion that Sony will always be the dominant force in the games industry... These people would probably be best described as Sony Fanboys, though i hate to use those stereotypes, since its an easy way to win an arguement; presuming that the other person is blissfully biased hence having a clouded judgement and opinion.
I remember hearing a lot of tech heads that i worked with harp on about the PS3 and its unquestionable power, throw in a bit of "you'll see" when countered with a 360 statement and were still having the same arguement to this day. Thing is, i first began hearing all this malarky before the PS3 came out. I've owned a NES, Mega Drive II, N64 and a Dreamcast. I still own a PS2, Xbox, Xbox360 and a wii...  so i have no affinity to Microsoft, Sony OR Nintendo. 

At the end of the day, i believe, Microsoft have won the core gaming population (Europe & USA).  And if you think USA's gaming market is big, Europes is now bigger. Forget about Japan, they love the PS3 regardless of what it has or *hasn't* done.
Losing Final Fantasy, if anything, is proof that EVEN Square Enix are starting to believe that PS3 is a sinking ship. How much smoke do you have to see before a burning plank lands square on your head? Some people can smell it a mile away!
8 out of 10 people i know have a 360, those that _have_ a PS3 have no idea about games or the intricacies of the hardware it runs on, just that its a PS3. Thing is they have missed out on a LARGE number of great games and un-parralelled global online connectivity while waiting for MGS4. Im really enjoying this generation all thanks to 360, if the playstation heads dont want to abandon ship than for all i care they can sink with it... Blu-Ray and all.....


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 22, 2008)

rscarrab said:
			
		

> I dont even like final fantasy, the last time i played it was 7, on the PC with my new voodoo 3d-fx card... though i must admit i really liked that one! So I honestly dont care if it comes out on 360, i wont buy it.
> I never liked playstation 1, once i noticed the pc could do 3d-acceleration i invested in a graphics card and spent the next few years (...till N64 ...then till Dreamcast) playing PC, hence i missed the first installment of Metal Gear Solid at that time (Finished it on the PS2 eventually).
> Always been a PC gamer since my 486 with a turbo button on the front (it worked too!), though the NES popped my cherry so to speak. The lack of competition and the decision by sega to throw in the towel during round 2 (Rnd1 ->_Saturn vs. PS1_, Rnd2 ->_Dreamcast vs PS2_) produced a Sony dominated era so to speak. Hence a lot of younger gamers out there are under the illusion that Sony will always be the dominant force in the games industry... These people would probably be best described as Sony Fanboys, though i hate to use those stereotypes, since its an easy way to win an arguement; presuming that the other person is blissfully biased hence having a clouded judgement and opinion.
> I remember hearing a lot of tech heads that i worked with harp on about the PS3 and its unquestionable power, throw in a bit of "you'll see" when countered with a 360 statement and were still having the same arguement to this day. Thing is, i first began hearing all this malarky before the PS3 came out. I've owned a NES, Mega Drive II, N64 and a Dreamcast. I still own a PS2, Xbox, Xbox360 and a wii...  so i have no affinity to Microsoft, Sony OR Nintendo.
> ...




what a load...if you were really a PC gamer you would know the 360 is nothing when compared to a high-end PC. And in fact all the 360 games M$ ports to PC (mass effect, gears of war) and all the multi-platform releases (F.E.A.R., half life 2, bioshock) all look and play 10 times better on PC.

You're commenting on a system you don't even own and probably have little to no experience with. 
I _actually_ own all three, a ps3, 360 and a wii. And I can say without a seconds hesitation the PS3 is the most powerful and can produce the most beautiful looking graphics of the 3.
And if blu-ray is sinking, then what did HD-DVD do fly over the bermuda triangle?
The 360 doesn't even produce a digital 1080p signal and has only 3 processors compared to the PS3s 7 co-processors + cell.

As for exclusives, it's funny. People always bash PS3 exclusives until they find out they are coming out on their system and then all the sudden they change their minds and it's a great game.


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 22, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> what a load...if you were really a PC gamer you would know the 360 is nothing when compared to a high-end PC. And in fact all the 360 games M$ ports to PC (mass effect, gears of war) all look and play 10 times better on PC.
> 
> I own a ps3, 360 and a wii. And I can say without a seconds hesitation the PS3 is the most powerful and can produce the most beautiful looking graphics of the 3.
> The 360 doesn't even produce a digital 1080p signal and has only 3 processors compared to the PS3s 7 co-processors + cell.
> ...



What a load? If i was really a "PC gamer" i wouldnt even begin to bring the PC into the comparison, since i believe, the PC is technically in a class of its own. My XPS M170 cant even run STALKER, but i figured that would be the case before it came out (eventually!), heres hoping i can enjoy the new one. My dilemma is i cant afford to be the PC gamer i once was. A console is more economical in that regard.

"_And in fact all the 360 games M$ ports to PC (mass effect, gears of war) all look and play 10 times better on PC._"

Mass effect and Gears of War look better on the 360 _cause_ *MY* PC isnt nesseceraly as good as the nexts guys, like yours for instance. The 360 has gained Final Fantasy as a title and PS3 has lost it as an exclusive; why would i use a PC as a comparison when trying to keep in context with the thread? If you want to say the PC is the best than i would totally agree, but its the arguement to end all arguements and its quite a moot point if you ask me.

"_The 360 doesn't even produce a digital 1080p signal..._"

_Really_?????? 

Quote lifted from xbox.xom:

"_improved HD Display and Playback
Native 1080p
support is finally here, meaning that 360 gamers can enjoy game and
video content in the very best high-definition picture quality.

http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/community/news/systemupdate.htm


Kim was clear that the console could support true 1080p out.


"If it is running at 720p we will up-res it to 1080p, if it it's
already 1080p then we can display it in 1080p," he said. " This is a
great example of our console's ability and the great advantage of being
a software company._"

Your wrong as it seems, though lets be under no illusion that all the PS3 games run at true 1080p... 
Do you think GTA4 does? You might want to check that out...
I think i read it was upscaled from 640p or 690p as opposed to 720p upscaled on 360.

"_As for exclusives, it's funny. People always bash PS3 exclusives until they find out they are coming out on their system and then all the sudden they change their minds and it's a great game._"

Whats this?? I now want to buy Final Fanstasy XIII!!?? Thats weird, cause earlier i really had no interest in purchasing it at all...
/sarcasm

EDIT: (In reference to you editing your post after/during my reply)

"_You're commenting on a system you don't even own and probably have little to no experience with._"

Ive spent a lot of time with one as my mate has one, i dont need to own one to experience it. I regularly play COD4 on the PS3 at his apartment.

"_And if blu-ray is sinking, then what did HD-DVD do fly over the bermuda triangle?_"

I care neither for Blu-ray or HD-DVD. In my opinion Sony pushed their console out too early and issued firmware upgrades to win the new format war. Which is a spit in most gamers faces and a pat on the back from a business stand-point.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jul 22, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> lookout said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You say that as if you know something we don't. If you do, please tell us.


----------



## TenchiFreak5 (Jul 22, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> They switched FFXIII from exclusive to multiplatform because they were expecting low sales if it came out only on PS3, so they won't probably destroy their money-made-game occasion (FF7 remake) by doing it as a PS3 exclusive (if it ever comes out).


I expect the "Microsoft wrote a big check" (rumours of Microsoft offering to pay for the PS3 development _and_ the XBox port abound) answer to be more realistic. JRPGs are not, never have been and never will be a hot market for the XBox demographic. The only way the 360 version would have gotten big sales or have been a system seller would have been if they were to release it in Japan. And it isn't going to be.

I also fail to see how the game not being exclusive manages to kill off the PS3 single handedly, irrelevant of whatever sales figures it posts on the 360.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 22, 2008)

rscarrab said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're still wrong. They are talking about an analog signal not digital. The 360_ does not support a digital _ 1080p signal.
google it.


----------



## DespizingU (Jul 22, 2008)

The 360 is defintely the dominate console this generation. And it looks like it's going to stay that way. What a blow to blind Sony fanboys. Let the excuses begin...

Now if MGS4 would get a PS3 port, there would be absolutely no reason for me to get a PS3. As I was going to buy one as soon as the price dropped down to where the console is actually worth, solely for this game. And...GoW 3. But who knows, the way things are going, GoW 3 may end up not being an exclusive anymore.


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 23, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> You're still wrong. They are talking about an analog signal not digital. The 360_ does not support a digital _ 1080p signal.
> google it.



Im _still_ wrong, ye? No, never was.
I dont need to google it...
Im running my 360 through the HDMI connection. That is a digital output. My elite has one, as well as that the newer arcade core and premium all have HDMI as standard. The one's fitted with the falcon motherboard have HDMI.
So the 360 doesn't produce a digital output than... Hmmm... Lets try having a conversation with your ass, since all the shit seems to be coming out of your mouth. Muppet.

As i said... hardly any games run at 1080p anyway, their upscaled.

I noticed a few of your comments in other threads (ie. Thread involving 360 dashboard update), most being shots at 360, some have even been removed by the Mods (wonder why?) so im assuming your what i was reffering to in an earlier post; a sony fanboy. If you cant take the time to familiarise yourself with the 360 than dont even bother talking like you know something when you blatantly dont. If you knew anything about 360 than that should be at the top of the list...
It sounds to me like you got RROD too many times and your a bit bitter... (*Im* on my 4th xbox, get over it)

Anything else?


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 23, 2008)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> The 360 is defintely the dominate console this generation. And it looks like it's going to stay that way. What a blow to blind Sony fanboys. Let the excuses begin...
> 
> Now if MGS4 would get a PS3 port, there would be absolutely no reason for me to get a PS3. As I was going to buy one as soon as the price dropped down to where the console is actually worth, solely for this game. And...GoW 3. But who knows, the way things are going, GoW 3 may end up not being an exclusive anymore.



Let the excuses begin is right...
[enter stage left; Bob Loblaw]


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 23, 2008)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> Now if MGS4 would get a PS3 port, there would be absolutely no reason for me to get a PS3. As I was going to buy one as soon as the price dropped down to where the console is actually worth, solely for this game. And...GoW 3. But who knows, the way things are going, GoW 3 may end up not being an exclusive anymore.


you do know that GoW III is a product of SCEA and copyrighted?
aka: first party

its like saying the next mario game or zelda is gonna be on the 360 instead


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 23, 2008)

^Joe

True that. I _also_ highly doubt we'll see that exclusive on the 360. Not to worry though, October should be a great month for releases... you'll be too busy with them to care whether or not we gain another exclusive. Well, i will anyway


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 23, 2008)

lrn 2 google. and don't call me a Muppet I'm not the one buying into a convicted monopoly.
Also, 360 uses hdmi 1.2. Google it. I'm not your teacher.
I'm only on my second xbox and won't be buying a third now that I have a ps3
heh  and what a point you made..."the system has a 33% failure rate. get over it! i'm on my 4th!"

Also, I'm not sure if you know how to count since you think the 360 is the dominant console but here are the numbers
http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/03/15/conso...gs-up-the-rear/
and that's from a few months ago. The PS3 has been steadily outselling the 360 since then still.

Here have a few more
http://www.engadget.com/2008/05/07/ps3-has...-since-october/
http://www.n4g.com/News-60562.aspx
http://www.gamespot.com/news/6173349.html


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 23, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> lrn 2 google. Muppet. 360 uses hdmi 1.2
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if you know how to count since you think the 360 is the dominant console but here are the numbers
> http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/03/15/conso...gs-up-the-rear/
> ...



Im not going to look at sales figures from an article (crunchgear?? ye ok, that link is linking to another article) that was published on March the 15th, 2008, nor will i take 4 links as a sufficient reply. Quote from them if you like, but i WILL not go scouring through _YOUR_ links. Quote and provide the links as a reference, anyone can scour google for 10 mins and post links from "questionable" sources. Sap.

I dont trust Sony since they always put a spin on something or just flat out lie, so i wouldnt take their sales figures into account, nor would i with microsofts since they are probably exaggerating a bit as well. What happening on the ground and through word of mouth is a different story altogether compared to supposed sales.

You didnt even know that 360 supported digital 1080p, which it does. And as you said yourself; the 360 only has analog out, which was wrong. If you want to go ahead and say that its HDMI 1.2 instead of 1.3 (which is true) than fine, *BUT* does that mean its not digital? *No*. Plus when the PS3 was released it didnt support HDMI 1.3. Now it does.
The only good thing about 1.3 is lossless audio, or clarity for blu-ray films. At the end of the day that will only make a very small difference and _only_ if you have the right TV (HD Ready vs. True 1080p) and im more concerned about the games.

"_...you think the 360 is the dominant console..._"

_That_ is common sense;
360 has a bigger install base, metacritic has more than double the game scores in green for the 360 than it does for the PS3, and some are multi-platform which run better on the xbox since they were developed for it first (remember im referring only to ports, ie. Fight Night), which is actually being pretty lenient on the PS3 in that regard. The more powerful console does not always prevail, take the 3do as an example of that. 

You can talk all you like about how good you think the PS3 is doing, but the fact still stands that the 360 is better at the moment, and in my opinion has won this generation. In a year or two when PS3 "supposedly" get their act together a new console (M$) will be on the horizon. 
Telling me that the PS3 has a Cell and 7 processors and the 360 has 3 cores makes your arguement even more desperate; the 360 has a lot more memory and utilised it very well. Developers prefer developing on the 360 as they created it with that in mind. Both machines work very differently, so instead of argueing for hours on end, why not look at the end product (games). You mentioned in another thread that the PS3's CPU can even generate graphics (to suit your arguement, potentially making the GPU solution look bad, hence making the PS3 look like its capable of more...), and you provided a link without explaining your understanding of it. Then someone pointed out the obvious;

"_Cell doesn't render graphics on PS3 games. You CAN use it to render graphics, but it's less efficient than having a separate GPU. Any processor can render graphics, as graphics are just calculations. Bottom line is GPU does a hell lot better job than CPUs._"

I haven't seen any games for the PS3 that prove its superiority in practice. All you have is a sheet of paper with PS3 specs on it and you can keep on quoting it until the cows come home for all i care.

_Ah, you went and done a quick photoshop... bit sloppy (jagged edges). You should load it back up and smooth them out. You really do define "Sony Fanboy"._


EDIT:

"_...don't call me a Muppet I'm not the one buying into a convicted monopoly._"

I dont like M$ as much as the next guy, but i sure as hell wont support their competition out of spite.
And if you disagree with someones statement and write "what a load" than i have every right to call you a muppet.
_Muppet_.

"_...I'm not your teacher._"

No your not, you have nothing of substance to teach...

"_I'm only on my second xbox and won't be buying a third now that I have a ps3_"

RROD and you went out and bought a PS3. Sounds like spite to me... [It rhymes!]

"_...the system has a 33% failure rate. get over it! i'm on my 4th!_"

Ye its common knowledge at this stage and the funniest thing about it is its still surpasses PS3 as a gaming console for both online and off with its ever expanding game library alone.
Ive had _a_ console since launch and an extended warranty in the shop where i got it. Anyone with any sense would have done the same, if they could. I upgraded to an elite for 10Euro since i know one of the tech guys at customer service.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Both systems have 512mb memory. The fact that you don't even know that much totally ruins any validity to your opinions. Go do some research.
Have you ever played a PS3 game? they look realistic compared to the 360's cartoony big headed goofy jaggy faces look (the new alone in the dark, condemned series)

edit: also I still have an old premium that doesn't have an HDMI out so it's not fair to say that the 360 supports a digital 1080p signal because not all of them do. is my point.


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 23, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Both systems have 512mb memory. The fact that you don't even know that much totally ruins any validity to your opinions. Go do some research.
> Have you ever played a PS3 game? they look realistic compared to the 360's cartoony big headed goofy jaggy faces look (the new alone in the dark, condemned series)
> 
> edit: also I still have an old premium that doesn't have an HDMI out so it's not fair to say that the 360 supports a digital 1080p signal because not all of them do. is my point.




No your point was that hands down the 360 does not support digital HDMI out. If you thought otherwise you would not have wrote that.  "_...Go do some research..._"


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Well condemned 2 wasn't so bad but condemned criminal origins was bad the peoples faces looked terrible. Like the way they do in the new alone in the dark. Just really unrealistic. I noticed in a lot of 360 games. 

Also the PS3s devoted 2x256mb can pool into each other on the fly as needed.


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 23, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Well condemned 2 wasn't so bad but condemned criminal origins was bad the peoples faces looked terrible. Like the way they do in the new alone in the dark. Just really unrealistic. I noticed in a lot of 360 games.
> 
> Also the PS3s devoted 2x256mb can pool into each other on the fly as needed.



Ye i noticed that in the cut-scenes only, the protagonists face was dreadful to look at. But that was it. If condemned 1 was released for PS3 (i think it was) it would have been at least a year later, hence touching up the graphics isnt un-common by developers. Its been done before (ie. oblivion). Plus Condemned was released at the end of 2005!! The in-game graphics (which matter the most) were superb. As for Alone in the dark, i havent played it since it was famous on the PC, and even then, "Like the way they do in the new alone in the dark..." is relative to the game developer and what they can produce.

"_Also the PS3s devoted 2x256mb can pool into each other on the fly as needed_"

EDIT:

Initially, i should have posted this;
_http://technabob.com/blog/2007/03/26/ps3-system-uses-3x-more-memory-than-xbox-360/_


"...Xbox 360 reserves approximately 32MB of it’s RAM for the System, including the kernel, device drivers, Xbox Guide, friends lists, voice/text messages, achievement lists, gamercards, Live Marketplace, 1-1 chat, virtual keyboard, and the music player. That leaves about 480MB of RAM for game developers use any way they want...

...PlayStation 3 is estimated to use about 96MB for System overhead, plus an additional 9MB for friends list functionality. So right out of the gate, PlayStation 3 developers end up with 73MB less available RAM than an Xbox 360 title with the same basic features enabled. Plus, it’s reported that in-game e-commerce capability wastes another 60MB of RAM. On top of all this, Sony’s memory architecture says that 50% of all RAM is for graphics, and the other 50% is for application use, further limiting developer freedom..."


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 23, 2008)

well it just seems that's standard for 360 because I haven't seen any games that have the realistic look of MGS4 or Uncharted, Lair, etc..blah blah blah (bobloblaw)


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 23, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> well it just seems that's standard for 360 because I haven't seen any games that have the realistic look of MGS4 or Uncharted, Lair, etc..blah blah blah (bobloblaw)



Please check i edited my last post. It will explain why, in haste, i said 360 has more memory than PS3.
Your definition of a realistic look may be different from others, for instance Forza 2 has car damage and GT doesnt, that in my opinion is not realistic. BUT thats only cosmetic and the next man might not see that as a factor for realism.
Lair, is shite, it looks nice but its shite. Uncharted is the only game that really interested me on the PS3, but its meant to be too short, which is a shame. MGS4, if anything like 2, is so full of cutscenes with techno-punk style characters and an un-intrigueing story line, that its appeal is instantly lost to me. My mate has it, it looks nice, but i dont see anything in particular thats in sync with PS3's supposed hype over its power. Though i would agree with anyone that said you have to sit down for an extended period and play it yourself, it is one of those games.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Well the article you edited in is not really reliable because according to developers, well here is what they have to say about resource consumption when it comes to the 2 systems running the same game

http://www.product-reviews.net/2007/11/06/...r-60-xbox-360s/


and on top of that

ps3s memory is @ 3.2ghz and 360 is @ 700mhz

So, in this case, the PS3 can process data faster. It’s like trying to swallow a large chunk of data and your processor determines how fast you can chew it. Which will be faster – a small chunk (2x256) chewed at 3.2Ghz or a big chunk(512mb) chewed at 700 Mhz?


also, yeah I guess realism is in the eye of beholder so to speak.


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 23, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Well the article you edited in is not really reliable because according to developers, well here is what they have to say about resource consumption when it comes to the 2 systems running the same game
> 
> http://www.product-reviews.net/2007/11/06/...r-60-xbox-360s/
> 
> ...



The PS3's processing power has always surpassed that of the 360's. Until a game is released on the PS3 that takes advantage of its "amazing" processing power (like for instance Supreme Commander on PC, which needed a beefy processor due to all the calculations being done at once) Sony wont be able to prove that they are capable of winning this generation.

Since a racing car is built to race, than racing it would prove its effectiveness on the track.
Since a console is built for games, than playing those games and seeing first hand would prove its effectiveness as a console. 

In that regard Sony has given no evidence to suggest it is FAR superior than the xbox, or even superior AT ALL.
If you say Lair, Uncharted and MGS4 are evidence than i would have to disagree. No boundaries were broken and the first two werent really that good (especially Lair). Or even Haze (please dont tell me you like that!).

Everything else is speculation unless there is unreputable evidence to suggest otherwise.

Xbox has proven to me that it is capable of brilliant graphics, online integration is unmatched for a console, the controller itself (i think) is better, very good selection of games and soon (which shall effect load times and pop-in directly in-game) HDD installs, which is the full game not a portion of it.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 23, 2008)

Well you haven't played through any of those games so I don't know how you can say that.. You haven't seen it first hand like you said for yourself. As for everything else you said (controller, yada yada) it's personal preference.
Seriously, if you think the 360 can produce great graphics, play through MGS4. Hell, play through Ratchet and Clank (I'm not kidding)

You're really coming off as sounding like you have your foot in your mouth judging a system by 3 games that you played on who knows what kind of set-up.
And you can read all the reviews in the world but the text in those articles isn't going to show you how beautiful the visuals in ANY game are.

As for controllers, I like the shape of the 360s but the motion controls on the PS3 are so good. better implemented than the wiis in a lot of cases.


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 23, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Well you haven't played through any of those games so I don't know how you can say that.. You haven't seen it first hand like you said for yourself. As for everything else you said (controller, yada yada) it's personal preference.
> Seriously, if you think the 360 can produce great graphics, play through MGS4. Hell, play through Ratchet and Clank (I'm not kidding)



The general consensus is that they are shite (Lair & Haze). Uncharted was meant to be a dissapointment, not so much shit per say.
_Of what you mentioned_ i have played MGS4, Lair & Haze on the PS3 and as i said (thats first hand btw), no boundary breakers right there. Ratchet & Clank, well... the day i buy Ratchet & Clank (on any console!) is the day i stop playing games altogether, im sorry but i dont like that game AT ALL. Ive read reviews, read the comments afterwards, seen videos, tried my best to get a good take on it a la filtering out the bullshine. I would do this whenever im interested in either a new game release, regardless of console, or if i was interested in purchasing for 360/Wii (though prob wont buy a wii game for a LONG time, but ill still check...). I agree about MGS4, i prob would have to play through that, though i have seen A LOT of it, as my mate couldnt put it down for a week.
Im not going to get a PS3 for MGS4, Ratchet & Clank, Uncharted and the rest of its piss poor games library, thanks for the suggestion though. As for the controller, well, for a racing game it wins hands down. The triggers are better. Yes personal preference dominates the controller arguement, the only time i will ever prefer the six-axis is for Street Fighter, as a matter of fact i may invest in a dual-shock adapter for the xbox1.... hmmm....


----------



## TenchiFreak5 (Jul 23, 2008)

rscarrab said:
			
		

> On top of all this, Sony’s memory architecture says that 50% of all RAM is for graphics, and the other 50% is for application use, further limiting developer freedom..."
> Actually, considering that the RAM is usually split into 256X2 chunks for the GPU and CPU, that is a meaningless observation and a flawed conclusion.
> 
> rscarraband soon (which shall effect load times and pop-in directly in-game) HDD installs, which is the full game not a portion of it.


Considering a very large majority of the XBox 360s on the market have less than 13 GB left on their HDD, that is pretty much a non-issue.


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 24, 2008)

TenchiFreak5 said:
			
		

> Considering a very large majority of the XBox 360s on the market have less than 13 GB left on their HDD, that is pretty much a non-issue.



How could you possibly know that the majority of 360's have less than 13gb?! What are you the all seeing, all hearing "TenchiFreak5" with 2 posts?!?! And where the hell did you get 13gb from?? Wouldn't saying a "_...majority of the XBox 360s on the the market have less than *20gb*..._" make more sense??? 

As a matter of fact _i think_ most people have less than 7gb on their 360 HDD... Oh no wait, 3gb... no, actually 11.5gb.........

"_A non-issue_"? No one has an issue with that apart from _you_. I dont have an issue with it, as is clearly obvious when i expressed my opinion in my earlier post.

I have an elite and a 120gb HDD, so i dont need to worry about your 13gb theory. Prices are AGAIN being dropped so that shouldnt be too bad for those looking to upgrade to the new 60gb, which will be released to coincide with this new update. Not just that, but if you look at it even further you might come to the assumption that most people dont play more than 2 or 3 games at once. So having 2 or 3 games on the HDD isnt bad, even for a 20gb HDD user. Ive got all the DVD's right here, why would i want to put them ALL on my hard-drive when im only playing Dead Rising and COD4??? It still needs to check the disk but it doesnt use it, so having all my ISO's on the HDD doesnt really make sense anyway, otherwise i would have the HDD full of games so i dont have to get up...

So even if your "non-issue" made sense (and i do know what you mean), i still dont agree. I think what you meant to say is if they have 13gb left on their HDD than that update wont mean squat because they dont have enough space on their hard-drive.
Well, as i said in the above paragraph, most people wont play more that 2 or 3 games _at a time_, which is even sustainable on a 20GB HDD. 

In reference to your comment i think you put it best yourself; its a "non-issue".


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 24, 2008)

a 20gb 360 HDD (which is ridiculous in the first place, that they make you buy an over-priced specialty HDD) comes with 13gb free space. 

That's why he said it.

and a 360 iso is 7.29gb so you would not be able to fit more than one game at a time.


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 24, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> a 20gb 360 HDD (which is ridiculous in the first place, that they make you buy an over-priced specialty HDD) comes with 13gb free space.
> 
> That's why he said it.
> 
> and a 360 iso is 7.29gb so you would not be able to fit more than one game at a time.



Well, unlike the PS3, the Xbox HDD reserves the remaining space for backward support of xbox1 games. Not a bad compromise if you ask me.

"_...they make you buy an over-priced specialty HDD_"

Ha, cant and _wont_ argue with that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I already have my 120gb HDD, im happy. If someone else doesnt like it than the console will still run their games, chances are the only people that will upgrade are the ones who want to take advantage of this update, though they might moan about the price, they'll all say its worth it when they see the load times. So in essence the people that have a larger HDD, will benefit.
Even if the guy with the 20gb can only copy one game to the HDD its still a huge benefit.

EDIT:

"_...and a 360 iso is 7.29gb_"
Not every 360 game is 7.29gb, hence if one was 5gb than you could store 2. It depends on the game. On the first xbox, the ISO's were always different sizes, ranging from 3gb all the way up to 8gb. And they werent RIP's, i dont download RIP's.
And i know thats the first xbox but you'd be surprised at the size of some games, even for this generation...


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jul 24, 2008)

They are all 7.29 if splitvid is enabled (video partition added to both layers, safer for online when using iXtreme)
they used to be 7.05 before using splitvid
These aren't rips though you can't edit 360 isos. 

PS3 games are in the range of 8-50gb depending. MGS4 is a dual layered BD for example.

So, say FFXIII is a DL BD on PS3 that means it will have to be split up onto about 7 DL DVDs for the 360. So, a lot of in game disc switching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (lost oddysey anyone hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 24, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> They are all 7.29 if splitvid is enabled (video partition added to both layers, safer for online when using iXtreme)
> they used to be 7.05 before using splitvid
> These aren't rips though you can't edit 360 isos.
> 
> ...



Ye i have no experience with the disc switching, i wouldnt say many people do, technically i have no idea how it will be done, we'll have to wait and see how that pans out.

FFXIII wont be a problem for me since i wont own it. Though for arguements sake if i did, id be pleased to know that a HDD install isn't compulsory in this case.

"_They are all 7.29 if splitvid is enabled (video partition added to both layers, safer for online when using iXtreme)
they used to be 7.05 before using splitvid
These aren't rips though you can't edit 360 isos._ "

Okay fair enough. I havent flashed my drive (its prob the lite-on anyway) but if i did i'd prob have a fair idea like yourself. It just strikes me as strange that all the ISO's would amount to the same size, yes if it was to be put onto a DVD which was to fool the xbox into thinking its a real disc. That makes perfect sense. Has anyone extracted the ISO and identified the game data and checked its over-all size? As you say, you cant edit 360 ISO's, so how would you know? Off the top of my head i figure that there is extra files/space added to fill the DVD. This is, and has been a common practice. Whats to say that once full game downloads are enabled that we wont see a different file size to that of the people who have been downloading the ISO's for DVD use?


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 24, 2008)

@7:00? You could have just made a new post...

"_You're really coming off as sounding like you have your foot in your mouth judging a system by 3 games that you played on who knows what kind of set-up.
And you can read all the reviews in the world but the text in those articles isn't going to show you how beautiful the visuals in ANY game are.

As for controllers, I like the shape of the 360s but the motion controls on the PS3 are so good. better implemented than the wiis in a lot of cases._"

He has his PS3 and PS2 set-up on a Samsung 40" LE40A656 which he only bought about 3 months ago, at my recommendation. It has a 100mhz processor in it that *somehow* improves the framerate. If we forget to turn it off after playing COD4 and switch on a film it looks like a reality tv show, in the sense that it looks -too- smooth. Its pretty funny watching films like that though for the first few mins, then it gets aggrevating. Also that Tv outputs at True 1080p Native unlike mine which is HD Ready. I will be buying that tv over the next few months when ive accumulated enough cash.

"_...the text in those those articles isn't going to show you how beautiful the visuals in ANY game are._"

I never said text was capable of such a feat;

As i said;
"...Ive read reviews, read the comments afterwards, *seen videos...*"

I _could try_ read all the reviews in the world, though it would be very hard and time consuming. Of course the text wont show me how beautiful a game is, what it will do is explain the games story, core gameplay mechanics, graphics, sound etc. But maybe im not happy, one of the guys in the comments said that the review was biased towards this and that... okay ill check out another review, if they make any similar points than i can pretty much guarantee that the apple doesnt fall far from the tree with those assumptions. Than ill check out a gameplay video and see how it looks. If my mate has it, great, im always there so why not put said game on for a while, more than anything id be interested to see if _MY_ assumptions were right, which without direct contact with a PS3 are still pretty easy to make.


----------



## Joe88 (Jul 25, 2008)

well this thread certainly has become interesting


----------



## rscarrab (Jul 25, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> well this thread certainly has become interesting



Yes it has, thanks for tuning in.
With that being said...
/discussion


----------

